# how many times a day do u have DP



## bealesy (Feb 29, 2012)

Just wondering how many times a day do you have episodes and do u suffer from anxiety cuz I suffer from anxiety disorder it just seems I'm having more episodes of dp a day


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

markbeales said:


> Just wondering how many times a day do you have episodes and do u suffer from anxiety cuz I suffer from anxiety disorder it just seems I'm having more episodes of dp a day


Most of us have it 24/7.


----------



## bealesy (Feb 29, 2012)

This where I think mine is anxiety disorder cuz I don't have it all the time its now and then any comments are greatfull


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

markbeales said:


> This where I think mine is anxiety disorder cuz I don't have it all the time its now and then any comments are greatfull


I only have it when I think about it, which depending on how busy I am, is somedays all the time, others days barely at all.


----------



## bealesy (Feb 29, 2012)

Do u suffer from anxiety disorder or is it just dp


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

hello other world said:


> I only have it when I think about it, which depending on how busy I am, is somedays all the time, others days barely at all.


If you have it whenever you think about it I'm pretty sure you constantly have it. It sounds like you can distract yourself from it, which is good, but when your not distracted it's still there.


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

markbeales said:


> Do u suffer from anxiety disorder or is it just dp


Not real sure what I have developed. It all started from panic attacks though, which were caused by a Stomach medicine I was taking caused Reglan. I've had it solid for 7 months now. hoping it will go away on it's own someday


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

Jayd said:


> If you have it whenever you think about it I'm pretty sure you constantly have it. It sounds like you can distract yourself from it, which is good, but when your not distracted it's still there.


Yea I'm sure I have it constantly, because I even dream about myself and it feels like I'm DPed in my dreams. Maybe I've had it all along and was just so consumed with life before that I never realized it. Who knows?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh I only get dp once a day.

Unfortunately it starts when I wake up and doesn't end until I fall asleep


----------



## EmiU (Mar 5, 2012)

I have anxiety dissorder and for me it was gradual. I would have it for about 30 min here and there and now it is all day. Sorry.....


----------



## emc (Mar 21, 2012)

hello other world said:


> I only have it when I think about it, which depending on how busy I am, is somedays all the time, others days barely at all.


I am the exact same way! Yesterday I cannot remember feeling it more than once quickly because I had so many classes to get to... but today it lasted nearly 20 minutes about 2 or 3 times...which sucked!

I am only 19 years old!I thought I was alone for sure but everyone is making me feel so much better! keep your head up everyone! take in the moments because theyre yours!


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have it 24/7. I might not think about it all the time but it's still there.


----------



## Alejandroe84 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Mines 24/7, I just have adapted to not think bout it, though it's still there, never changing. Its' Chronic - what else more can I say to something so horrible.*


----------

